# toter vogel und neue fische



## setian4 (9. Juli 2011)

hallo,
ich bin dominik und es ist glaube ich mein erster beitrag hier.

folgendes:
ich habe einen kleinen fertigteich (und einen 3500l teich) dieser ist ausgemustert und steht aufgerichtet an der hauswand. es ammelt sich regenwasser darin somit habe ich eine art microteich. (durchgehend ca 5l wasser). darin habe ich heute einen toten vogel gesehen und rausgezogen. danach der SCHOCK winzige fische  was nun. ich hab mal alle die ich erwischt hab in eine etwas größere behausung ca 20l und muss mir überlegen was ich damit mache. sie sind eigentlich weis aber etwas duchsichtig (man sieht die organe in der bauchhöhle) und 1cm groß. hat wer ne ahnung was es für fische sein könnten?
ist irgendein fisch bekannt dafür das er von vögeln verschleppt werden. ich denke er hat die eier irgendwo am körper kleben gehabt.

was soll ich tun und was könnten es für fische sein?

danke mfg


----------



## witch127 (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: toter vogel und neue fische*

Bist Du Dir auch sicher, dass es Fische sind? Was war es denn für ein Vogel?


----------



## setian4 (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: toter vogel und neue fische*

ja man sieht  flossen hinten und am rücken und den seiten. vom vogel war nicht mehr viel da. würde sagen etwas spatzenartiges. ungefähr so groß wie ein spatz aber er dürfte schwarz gewesen sein. mehr weis ich leider nicht^^

danke


----------



## witch127 (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: toter vogel und neue fische*

Hm, kein Schimmerchen.... Dass schonmal Laich am Gefieder von Wasservögeln in große Teiche eingebracht wird, mag sein, aber so? Es sei denn, der Laich war in einem flachen Gewässer (das tun ja nicht wenige), in dem das Vögelchen vorher gebadet hat. Anders kann ich mir das nicht erklären. Aber dann wären es sicher nur ein paar wenige! Wie viele Fischchen sind es denn? Ich befürchte, Du musst abwarten, ob bzw. was sich daraus entwickelt.


----------



## setian4 (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: toter vogel und neue fische*

würd sagen zwischen 4 und 8 fische hab nicht gezählt. mach ich morgen
mfg

edit: 
die frage ist auch warum der vogel tot ist das wässerchen ist keine 15cm tief,


----------



## svenna80 (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: toter vogel und neue fische*

Es sind schon Menschen in einer 10cm tiefen Pfütze ertrunken. Warum sollte da nicht ein Vogel in einer 15cm tiefen Wasserschicht ertrinken können?

Gruß Sven


----------



## Mulmig (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: toter vogel und neue fische*



svenna80 schrieb:


> Es sind schon Menschen in einer 10cm tiefen Pfütze ertrunken. Warum sollte da nicht ein Vogel in einer 15cm tiefen Wasserschicht ertrinken können?
> 
> Gruß Sven



...aber nur betrunkene Menschen oder ganz kleine Kinder....

Dein Vogel ist entweder vorgeschädigt/alt/krank oder er ist schon angeschlagen von einer z.B. Katzenjagd dort hin geflüchtet und der Jäger hat an der nassen Beute die Lust verloren. Ein gesunder Vogel wird normalerweise mit 15 cm Wasser locker fertig, sonst wären die meisten Vogelbäder Todesfallen...Nur Jungvögel können kurz nach dem flügge werden ab und zu Unfälle haben. 
Wie das allerdings mit dem Laich zugegangen ist, da bin ich auch 
Ich vermute mal, die beiden Ereignisse sind unabhängig voneinander zu sehen.
Wenn Du Fotos von den kleinen Fischen machen kannst, hilft Dir bestimmt jemand von den Spezialisten hier.

Die Natur steckt voller Wunder....

Liebe Grüße,
Anna, die sich auch oft wundert...:smoki


----------



## setian4 (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: toter vogel und neue fische*

apropos fotos hab gard eins gemacht.

sind übrigens ca 12 fische. wobei manche weis sind und andere schwarz. aber gleicher körperbau.

danke mfg

edit: ist ungefähr 1 cm lang


----------



## wp-3d (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: toter vogel und neue fische*

Hallo,

schöner __ Shubunkin 

die schwarzen dürften normale Goldfische sein.



.


----------



## setian4 (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: toter vogel und neue fische*

also mir kommt die körperform anders vor als wäre der bauch größer.

mfg

sehen eher wie Kaliko-Fächerschwänze aus. aber nur mit einer schwanzflosse

http://www.shubunkin.de/images/280405_brut.jpg


----------



## setian4 (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: toter vogel und neue fische*

danke an alle!!! hat sich erledigt.
wp-3d hatte recht, die vergleichsprobe hats gezeigt.


danke nochmal
mfg


----------

